# Anyone Used An Efest 35a Battery For Sub Ohm?



## arshad (23/8/14)

yo guys i cant seem to find a sony vtc4/5 so was thinking of getting a efest 35a will be used in an ivp


----------



## ET (23/8/14)

i have two of them, neither has blown up so far and ive gone down to around 0.25 ohms with it


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

Vape Mob has VTC4's in stock.

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/mod-shop/mod-batteries/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## arshad (23/8/14)

thanks @ET


----------



## arshad (23/8/14)

@Rob Fisher will go have a look thanks but need a battery like now lol


----------



## Yiannaki (23/8/14)

arshad said:


> @Rob Fisher will go have a look thanks but need a battery like now lol


The question is how low are you wanting to go in terms of your resistance?


----------



## arshad (23/8/14)

@Yiannaki say 0.4 at most not more


----------



## Yiannaki (23/8/14)

arshad said:


> @Yiannaki say 0.4 at most not more



Have a good read through this thread:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/batteries-update.4146/

I wouldn't suggest going lower than 0.7 on the 3100 mah efests. (Seeing as their maximum continuous discharge is 10A) See if you can get a hold of the 2500 or better yet, the 2100 which are a re wrapped vtc 4.

I understand you want a battery now, but just don't forget to stay safe bro.


----------



## arshad (23/8/14)

@Yiannaki this is the battery im getting 2500mah 35A http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/efest-purple-series-18650-35a-2500mah-flat-top-battery.html


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (23/8/14)

The Efest 35a Battery will be fine at 0.4ohm. You will be drawing 10.5a at 4.2v which is still within your amp draw limit. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (23/8/14)

@Yiannaki I'd suggest rather buying an original VTC4 as relying on anything being rewrapped is never a good idea. Unless the user has enough knowledge to unwrap the battery and assess for themselves if it is an original VTC4 underneath the wrapping then it could be unsafe.

@arshad An Original Efest 18650 2500mah 35a will be fine at 0.4ohm and I have taken mine down to 0.28 with no issues however before going lower than 0.4ohm ensure you are entirely knowledgeable in battery safety.


----------



## Yiannaki (23/8/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> @Yiannaki I'd suggest rather buying an original VTC4 as relying on anything being rewrapped is never a good idea. Unless the user has enough knowledge to unwrap the battery and assess for themselves if it is an original VTC4 underneath the wrapping then it could be unsafe.
> 
> @arshad An Original Efest 18650 2500mah 35a will be fine at 0.4ohm and I have taken mine down to 0.28 with no issues however before going lower than 0.4ohm ensure you are entirely knowledgeable in battery safety.


I only have an use Vtc5's bud.

I was merely sharing what I had come across in the batteries update thread.


----------



## zadiac (23/8/14)

I'm using my efest 35A batteries at .21 ohms without problems. It heats up a little, but not that much. With that low ohms you can't take long tokes anyway, so the battery and the mod never heats up that much.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (23/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I only have an use Vtc5's bud.
> 
> I was merely sharing what I had come across in the batteries update thread.


 
No problem bud. Sorry if I came across as harsh I was just typing in a bit of a hurry.

I would definitely agree with your advice on using original VTC4's or 5's as I personally rate these as the safest batteries but the efest 35a are also a very safe battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arshad (23/8/14)

no one has the 2100mah efest


----------



## arshad (23/8/14)

@Nimbus_Cloud are u the owner or work at vapemob can i order a battery and get it delivered to pta and how long will it take?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (23/8/14)

@arshad you will be able to order your battery online through out website and if you choose overnight delivery option it should arrive on Tuesday morning as our courier will collect on Monday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

